# Cost of Having a 6t or 6.5t Horsebox Built



## Escada2004 (10 May 2012)

Well ive spent months looking for a half decent 6t or 6.5t horsebox and basically as people have said on here they are like hens teeth, well the good ones are. So im toying with the idea of having one built. I would buy the chassis so recommendations would be much appreaciated and then would have it built. Two horse rear facing, tack locker at the back and a nice little living. The living can be kitted out as and when but the horse area would have to be completed straight away. Has anyone else gone down this route and if so what was the rough cost?

Any help/info is very much appreciated as im spending so much time banging my head against a brick wall its starting to hurt


----------



## mellissa (10 May 2012)

Hi there, I have never used them but have a look on New Forest horse boxes website.  They do builds for £11k I think plus chassis.  You don't want a 7.5 tonne then?


----------



## Escada2004 (10 May 2012)

Thanks both i will have a look at the two websites.

Mellissa i have a 7.5t at the moment and im just finding it very expensive to run as i only have one horse competing now and its a big lorry just to take one out all of the time. I want a 6t or 6.5t as i can still carry two if i need to plus i have the living as i stay away a lot competing otherwise i would go back to a 3.5t


----------



## frazzled (10 May 2012)

Have pm 'd you


----------



## mellissa (10 May 2012)

I just wondered on the difference between the two cost wise- probably fuel economy being a factor.  

I used to stay away alot (pregnant at mo so temporarily retired!) and actually struggled with getting everything into my big 7.5 tonne.  You jump too so we would have had similar kit.

Purely out of interest can you give me your thoughts re the difference in costs?  It is not something I have considered but would definately appreciate something cheaper to run.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## blood_magik (10 May 2012)

I won't scare you but our budget basically had to double to get our 7.5T built


----------



## SmallSteps (10 May 2012)

Hi Gem, 

Given that the difference between a 7.5t and 6t/6.5t is the weight that they're licensed to carry wouldn't that mean that it's the weight of the lorry itself that matters to running cost not the maximum permissible (gross) weight?

In other words, if you bought a 7.5t, with a 2t payload, wouldn't that cost the same to run as a 6t with a 1t payload (assuming that you're going just put one horse in it either way?)

I can see the point in having a smaller, lighter vehicle, but could you be over-looking smaller, lighter vehicles that just haven't been downgraded? Even if there are other economies involved in being 6t certified, couldn't you just down-plate rather than build?


----------



## Escada2004 (11 May 2012)

SmallSteps said:



			Hi Gem, 

Given that the difference between a 7.5t and 6t/6.5t is the weight that they're licensed to carry wouldn't that mean that it's the weight of the lorry itself that matters to running cost not the maximum permissible (gross) weight?

In other words, if you bought a 7.5t, with a 2t payload, wouldn't that cost the same to run as a 6t with a 1t payload (assuming that you're going just put one horse in it either way?)

I can see the point in having a smaller, lighter vehicle, but could you be over-looking smaller, lighter vehicles that just haven't been downgraded? Even if there are other economies involved in being 6t certified, couldn't you just down-plate rather than build?
		
Click to expand...

Well yes there def is that, basically im looking at saving on fuel and friends that have smaller two horse 6t types seem to use a lot less than me and other friends that have 7.5t use more than me so mine isnt a mega juicy 7.5t. The other thing would be parts. Would parts say on a truck be more than parts on the vehicles they use for the smaller horseboxes like the ivecos cost less?? I know my little 3.5t renault master was a lot cheaper on parts and obviously to run but would a 6t ish still be cheaper than a 7.5t - this is why im finding it so difficult as its so hard to compare. Ive spent £2k on my 7.5t in the 2 and a bit years ive had it, and most of that has been in the last year! It sails through its MOT each year then inbetween i end up spending a fortune. It cost me £100 in fuel to go from North Shropshire to Blue Chip with just one horse on, does that sound a lot?

Plus yes i would miss the space - mine has 3 big partitions and a decent size living :/


----------



## showjump (11 May 2012)

Hi, with regards to running costs we went cheshire to blue chips with one horse (7.5t) and we put £120 in it, we got there and back with about 1/4 of a tank left. Thats a 02 reg daf.

I am also looking to do the same, and drop to a 6.5t as only really take 2 now very very rare id take 3. My OH was topping an arena up and the was a lorry builder there, he had a long chat with him and saw his builds. OH (very against horseboxes, thinks the build qualify in most is shocking!) was very impressed by him. Google Eurohorseboxes, rubbish website, but maybe give him a call. He was a very knowledgeable guy. Think hes around your way as well..


----------



## foxy (11 May 2012)

I have a 6.5T Iveco which I had built. I have living including sleeping and a big internal tack locker. Mine is a rear ramp as this was my preference. I love it, it has had a few small issues but apart from that it has been great. I love the fact it is so easy to drive and fairly cheap to run. I am in Yorkshire and travelled to Kelsall and it cost me about £40


----------



## Escada2004 (11 May 2012)

Showjump - thanks i will def have a look at their website 

Foxy - how much did your build cost? PM me if you would prefer and who did it for you? Do you find with a rear ramp you have enough space for a decent sized horse as thats my only concern with the herinbone ones?


----------



## foxy (11 May 2012)

The reason for the rear ramp was I was worried a side ramp would tilt the lorry as it would heavier on that side. Mine takes up to 16' 2", I have travelled a 15'2" and a chunky 16'2" in it no problem. My horse bit is quite big which obviously means the living is smaller but that was my choice.

Can send you some photos if you like


----------



## showjump (11 May 2012)

Websites naff, but my OH is worried to take me there as once i saw the boxes i would want one!


----------



## ROG (11 May 2012)

One more consideration if having one built - add a towbar

Even if the driver only has a C1 licence then they can tow a trailer with a MAM of 750 kgs which is enough for a small caravan


----------



## DollyDolls (11 May 2012)

If it's more to do with MPG, the newer the chassis, the better the efficiency.
My 7.5t Iveco (2002) does about 18mpg fully laden.  Essentially I can do 400miles per 100L tank with a full load.  When using a friends older lorry we got half that.
-Just another way of looking at things.


----------



## Escada2004 (11 May 2012)

DollyDolls said:



			If it's more to do with MPG, the newer the chassis, the better the efficiency.
My 7.5t Iveco (2002) does about 18mpg fully laden.  Essentially I can do 400miles per 100L tank with a full load.  When using a friends older lorry we got half that.
-Just another way of looking at things.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks DollyDolls - that was another thought i had :/ mine is an old 1989 Frd Cargo, it seemed quite fuel efficient at first but seems to be drinking it like mad now and there doesnt seem to be a reason for it. Its hard to work out the most cost effective way of doing things - if i get a smaller one it might be cheaper to buy as i cant afford anything as new on 7.5t as an 02 reg but would say something like a 1998-99 be as efficient as there are a few around of that age? Also what i dont want to do is buy something else and go through putting loads of new parts on it like ive just done with mine? Mine is a great lorry now and for local shows its ok, but as i travel quite far its costing me a fortune! I went to my local venue on Monday, was 3rd in the Discovery and 2nd in the 1.05m, 1 covered my entries but not even half of the fuel!


----------



## SmallSteps (11 May 2012)

Escada2004 said:



			Thanks DollyDolls - that was another thought i had :/ mine is an old 1989 Frd Cargo, it seemed quite fuel efficient at first but seems to be drinking it like mad now and there doesnt seem to be a reason for it.
		
Click to expand...

Have you checked the exhaust (and tyres)? Hole in the exhaust could send fuel costs sky-rocketing even before it got big enough to be audible...


----------



## Coop (11 May 2012)

We have a 6.5 tonne Renault tbh not something I would have considered before I drove it, wanted an iveco originally). It has over a 2 tonne payload and is 2 horse forward facing. Doddle to drive and big turning circle. 5 foot living and rear tack locker, built by Wrights Engineering, copy of a Peper Harow. Cheap to run and tax, has a bonnet (another thing to consider) so cheap to service. The only reason I would want a 7.5 tonne is for a little more power with 2 horses on (fine with 1) coming out of steep drives etc and for a slightly improved motorway cruise! Thats the only time I would ever wish to swap, otherwise its brill. So we will keep it for now! I put 30 quids worth of diesel every 3-4 local-ish runs.

Wrights engineering and peper harow may be worth a look.


----------



## Escada2004 (11 May 2012)

SmallSteps said:



			Have you checked the exhaust (and tyres)? Hole in the exhaust could send fuel costs sky-rocketing even before it got big enough to be audible...
		
Click to expand...

OMG S thanks so much!! A big hole appeared in the Exhaust Manifold last weekend and its been a bit noisey for the last few months!! My mechanic is fixing it next week - that could make a difference  all the tyres are brand new, another expense ive had lol I am still interested in changing it possibly but that could save me some pennies until i have made a decision


----------



## Escada2004 (11 May 2012)

Coop said:



			We have a 6.5 tonne Renault tbh not something I would have considered before I drove it, wanted an iveco originally). It has over a 2 tonne payload and is 2 horse forward facing. Doddle to drive and big turning circle. 5 foot living and rear tack locker, built by Wrights Engineering, copy of a Peper Harow. Cheap to run and tax, has a bonnet (another thing to consider) so cheap to service. The only reason I would want a 7.5 tonne is for a little more power with 2 horses on (fine with 1) coming out of steep drives etc and for a slightly improved motorway cruise! Thats the only time I would ever wish to swap, otherwise its brill. So we will keep it for now! I put 30 quids worth of diesel every 3-4 local-ish runs.

Wrights engineering and peper harow may be worth a look.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Coop - yes i like the peper harrows someone else mentioned them to me to but cant seem to find any second hand ones! But yes i would imagine maintenance is cheaper which is something i would like as my 75t isnt even a tilt cab so mechanics hate it! I used to have a renalut master 3.5t and found that brilliant until i got 2 horses so upgraded to the 7.5t and also needed living. I didnt mind the small one on the morotway, was definately better in the wind than the 7.5t  We do have a lot of hills around here but the 3.5t coped even with two on ok


----------



## perfect11s (12 May 2012)

DollyDolls said:



			If it's more to do with MPG, the newer the chassis, the better the efficiency.
My 7.5t Iveco (2002) does about 18mpg fully laden.  Essentially I can do 400miles per 100L tank with a full load.  When using a friends older lorry we got half that.
-Just another way of looking at things.
		
Click to expand...

 Yes ditto  very good point !!its stupid not to compare like with like and I have no idea what the obsession is with those horible narrow bouncy 6.5 ton Ivecos with the pokey little cab , and  how would a 20+ year old over heavy coachbuild crate with a huge non turbo  6  compare with a newer lighter built 
lorry with a common rail turbo diesel?? well my 2003 daf lf weighs about 5000kg and does about 22+mpg... I did buy and try a 65c15 iveco daily luckly the daf hadent sold  oh and this horrid thing did about 25 mpg !! cheepest on fuel would be a renualt master 3.5 t they will do low 30s ....   sorry but unless you folks are doing 1000s of miles a month fuel will be well behind other expences like depricaition or  cost of borrowing the money for a lorry..


----------



## Escada2004 (12 May 2012)

perfect11s said:



			Yes ditto  very good point !!its stupid not to compare like with like and I have no idea what the obsession is with those horible narrow bouncy 6.5 ton Ivecos with the pokey little cab , and  how would a 20+ year old over heavy coachbuild crate with a huge non turbo  6  compare with a newer lighter built 
lorry with a common rail turbo diesel?? well my 2003 daf lf weighs about 5000kg and does about 22+mpg... I did buy and try a 65c15 iveco daily luckly the daf hadent sold  oh and this horrid thing did about 25 mpg !! cheepest on fuel would be a renualt master 3.5 t they will do low 30s ....   sorry but unless you folks are doing 1000s of miles a month fuel will be well behind other expences like depricaition or  cost of borrowing the money for a lorry..
		
Click to expand...

Right, ok so help needed here - whatever i buy i will need to borrow some money as i dont have any spare, all i have is my existing 1989 Ford Cargo 811! Ok its not bad at all, quite smart looking for its age, ive spent loads on it mechanically and new tyres all round - decent living and good payload of nearly 2t. So that needs to be sold for how much??? THen what decent 7.5t would i buy without going crazy on money?? As in whats the oldest/cheapest type i can buy thats going to be economical?? My nearest show through the summer is 1 hour 20 mins away and through the winter my local is 45mins away but only hold a show every 6 weeks, next nearest is 1 hour 40 mins away. So i will be doing decent enough miles to - Help would be much appreciated as i really need to do something!


----------



## perfect11s (12 May 2012)

Escada2004 said:



			Right, ok so help needed here - whatever i buy i will need to borrow some money as i dont have any spare, all i have is my existing 1989 Ford Cargo 811! Ok its not bad at all, quite smart looking for its age, ive spent loads on it mechanically and new tyres all round - decent living and good payload of nearly 2t. So that needs to be sold for how much??? THen what decent 7.5t would i buy without going crazy on money?? As in whats the oldest/cheapest type i can buy thats going to be economical?? My nearest show through the summer is 1 hour 20 mins away and through the winter my local is 45mins away but only hold a show every 6 weeks, next nearest is 1 hour 40 mins away. So i will be doing decent enough miles to - Help would be much appreciated as i really need to do something! 

Click to expand...

 You' re realy best staying with what you have it sounds like a decent if old lorry ..  realisticly you are going  to be needing to spend 20K ish for a nice  post 2001 lorry to get the more economical engine and they are going to gain you 5 to 10 mpg perhaps and you could be buying someone elses trouble!! make sure yours is well serviced  the tyre presures are  right (about 100psi) and drive for economy ie get in to top as soon
 as possible acerarate gently and keep your speed constant and under 55mph,   its a real downer the price of getting horses around these days realy takes the shine off our sport...


----------



## Escada2004 (13 May 2012)

perfect11s said:



			You' re realy best staying with what you have it sounds like a decent if old lorry ..  realisticly you are going  to be needing to spend 20K ish for a nice  post 2001 lorry to get the more economical engine and they are going to gain you 5 to 10 mpg perhaps and you could be buying someone elses trouble!! make sure yours is well serviced  the tyre presures are  right (about 100psi) and drive for economy ie get in to top as soon
 as possible acerarate gently and keep your speed constant and under 55mph,   its a real downer the price of getting horses around these days realy takes the shine off our sport...
		
Click to expand...

Yes mine isnt bad at all, could do with a bit of TLC here and there - the unfortunate thing is is was never looked after before i got it so ive been the one that has suffered  i have it serviced and check tyres etc. Its unfortunately only a 4 speed so 57mph is our top wack speed anyway so we never go that fast  Im hoping that the hole thats appreared in the exhaust manifold has had a lot to do with the fuel recently as althoug fuel prices have gone up it shouldnt make the massive difference i have been seeing. I guess i will just plod along with the old girl until we win the lottery


----------



## showjumpingfilly (13 May 2012)

We use a 7.5 Iveco and we spent around £200 in diesel to do Suffolk to Blue Chip and back.

There was a problem with the exhaust last year and fuel does seem to be better this year.

Ideally we want a 6/6.5 as would be better for us and our 1/2 horses, but again there a needle in a haystack! Have seen some nice ones but £16k and same for worse ones!! We also like the Peper Harrow.


----------



## perfect11s (13 May 2012)

Escada2004 said:



			Yes mine isnt bad at all, could do with a bit of TLC here and there - the unfortunate thing is is was never looked after before i got it so ive been the one that has suffered  i have it serviced and check tyres etc. Its unfortunately only a 4 speed so 57mph is our top wack speed anyway so we never go that fast  Im hoping that the hole thats appreared in the exhaust manifold has had a lot to do with the fuel recently as althoug fuel prices have gone up it shouldnt make the massive difference i have been seeing. I guess i will just plod along with the old girl until we win the lottery 

Click to expand...

 Oh it might be worth finding a second hand 5 speed box if you think the lorry has a a few years in it!! is it a 4 or 6 cylinder engine ,if you have another gear and can get the revs down it would help the economy ...I had a G reg cargo years ago and it would wind up to about 70 mph... that was a 813 with a 5 speed ..


----------



## DollyDolls (13 May 2012)

Escada2004 said:



			Right, ok so help needed here - whatever i buy i will need to borrow some money as i dont have any spare, all i have is my existing 1989 Ford Cargo 811! Ok its not bad at all, quite smart looking for its age, ive spent loads on it mechanically and new tyres all round - decent living and good payload of nearly 2t. So that needs to be sold for how much??? THen what decent 7.5t would i buy without going crazy on money?? As in whats the oldest/cheapest type i can buy thats going to be economical?? My nearest show through the summer is 1 hour 20 mins away and through the winter my local is 45mins away but only hold a show every 6 weeks, next nearest is 1 hour 40 mins away. So i will be doing decent enough miles to - Help would be much appreciated as i really need to do something! 

Click to expand...

I have no idea how much yours could be worth, but the age is going to really reduce your market, perhaps a few thousand??
I would say that the mileage you are doing would transfer into savings straight away with a newer lorry (I mean a younger more efficient engine).  The others are right, a few trips a month to a venue less than 20miles is not worth the outlay.
We had our lorry converted less than 3 yrs ago and although the risk was potentially buying a lemon, we opted for the newer engine (limited to 56mph).  The outcome was a fabulous reliable vehicle which has never let us down and been cheap to run anywhere.  I would never sell it as I know I can take this lorry 5miles down the road one day, 100miles each way the following month and then 400miles the following day.  
However, I'm pregnant and it's got to go.  It's advertised on H&H online, or PM me for details.  I'm pricing to sell (less than 16k).


----------



## kevd (18 May 2012)

Are Peper Harow boxes that hard to find second hand ?


----------



## Escada2004 (18 May 2012)

kevd said:



			Are Peper Harow boxes that hard to find second hand ?
		
Click to expand...

Ive been looking for months and months and cant find one


----------



## kevd (18 May 2012)

wow...im glad people like them.


----------



## georgiegirl (19 May 2012)

I think we were very very lucky finding our peper harow although it did take a good six months searching for it!

Mine is older being a P reg but is absolutely immaculate so they are out there. Might be worth giving peper harow an email direct though and explain what your looking for as I imagine they will get trade ins from people buying newer models. They are forward facing though and I know you said you wanted a rear facing box? It doesnt bother us in the slightest they travel forwards in our and they travel really well, you literally never hear a hoof move - the breast bar is also removeable should the unthinkable happen.

It might also be worth giving Polly xanthos an email at travel two. She primarily deals in 3.5tonners although does get the odd 6.5tonner in?


----------



## Escada2004 (19 May 2012)

georgiegirl said:



			I think we were very very lucky finding our peper harow although it did take a good six months searching for it!

Mine is older being a P reg but is absolutely immaculate so they are out there. Might be worth giving peper harow an email direct though and explain what your looking for as I imagine they will get trade ins from people buying newer models. They are forward facing though and I know you said you wanted a rear facing box? It doesnt bother us in the slightest they travel forwards in our and they travel really well, you literally never hear a hoof move - the breast bar is also removeable should the unthinkable happen.

It might also be worth giving Polly xanthos an email at travel two. She primarily deals in 3.5tonners although does get the odd 6.5tonner in?
		
Click to expand...

Yes you were very lucky to find yours, i would be more han happy with a P reg  and i dont mind forward or rear facing 

I will email Peper Harrow. Ive been speaking with Polly as previously bought a 3.5t renault master off her which was great. However she doesnt have any in at the moment. She did know of one of their customers selling a 6.5t and is going to try find their number but dont have any info on it yet. The search goes on


----------



## kevd (19 May 2012)

As far as i no peper harow do a rear facing 3.5t with a payload of about  1t.
But if you were looking at having one built to your spec you could get a 6.5t iveco
with rear facing with side ramp, they will build any type of design you would like as long 
as its safe.(as i build them).
The best thing to do is not to rush in when buying a second hand box, take your time look over everything and underneath.


----------



## Escada2004 (19 May 2012)

kevd said:



			As far as i no peper harow do a rear facing 3.5t with a payload of about  1t.
But if you were looking at having one built to your spec you could get a 6.5t iveco
with rear facing with side ramp, they will build any type of design you would like as long 
as its safe.(as i build them).
The best thing to do is not to rush in when buying a second hand box, take your time look over everything and underneath.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Kevd, my biggest problem is my budget as its only 8k, hence this thread as im sure there is no way i will get one built for that. A 3.5t is no good as i need to be able to travel two and have living


----------



## kevd (21 May 2012)

Its worth contacting Julia at Peper Harow to see if they have any in as part ex as they do 
get a lot of boxes to sell on for customers.
Also if and when you do get your transport situation sorted if you would like to no anything 
regarding work on the body of your box I would be more than happy to answer any questions you or anyone else may have.


----------



## Escada2004 (21 May 2012)

kevd said:



			Its worth contacting Julia at Peper Harow to see if they have any in as part ex as they do 
get a lot of boxes to sell on for customers.
Also if and when you do get your transport situation sorted if you would like to no anything 
regarding work on the body of your box I would be more than happy to answer any questions you or anyone else may have.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Kevd, you have been a great help and im sure i will have plenty of questions to fire at you


----------

